# Time of year for new york city?



## JulieAB (Jan 12, 2019)

We are a family of 4, so I think we'll try for Manhattan Club since it appears to be the only one with some semblance of a kitchen(ette) and we prefer 1 bedrooms.  Suggestions for a nice time of year to go, spring vs fall months?  Summers appear to be hot and my husband doesn't want to be sticky and miserable while walking around outside to see the sites.  We're from Phoenix, so I don't want to have to buy a full winter wardrobe for winter months either.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 12, 2019)

I would go with Late spring or Early fall- with preference being early fall. Keep in mind it can be windy a lot. Christmas time is awesome- but just way too crowded. Summer is definitely too hot (and humid).
Bring light jackets, of course.

Weather is so hard to predict. This past year we had nothing but rain in NY all seasons and even now in January!


----------



## Panina (Jan 12, 2019)

JulieAB said:


> We are a family of 4, so I think we'll try for Manhattan Club since it appears to be the only one with some semblance of a kitchen(ette) and we prefer 1 bedrooms.  Suggestions for a nice time of year to go, spring vs fall months?  Summers appear to be hot and my husband doesn't want to be sticky and miserable while walking around outside to see the sites.  We're from Phoenix, so I don't want to have to buy a full winter wardrobe for winter months either.


New York weather can vary by year.  Best time would be late May, early June, late September, early October but exceptions can happen.  At even these times it has been very hot or very cold.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2019)

The last few years we've been visiting NYC in early October.  For the most part we've had very good weather.


----------



## Theiggy (Jan 13, 2019)

May, early June or late Sept early October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 14, 2019)

JulieAB said:


> We are a family of 4, so I think we'll try for Manhattan Club since it appears to be the only one with some semblance of a kitchen(ette) and we prefer 1 bedrooms.  Suggestions for a nice time of year to go, spring vs fall months?  Summers appear to be hot and my husband doesn't want to be sticky and miserable while walking around outside to see the sites.  We're from Phoenix, so I don't want to have to buy a full winter wardrobe for winter months either.


Since you are a family of 4 I would assume you have 2 children.  Are there any school concerns?  That is why most people with kids travel during the school vacation weeks which is Summer, Christmas week, Easter Week, or President's week.  Both Christmas week and President's week are too cold for my taste and I would also assume your taste coming from Phoenix.  While the Summer can be hot it is not hot compared to Phoenix, although NY does have the humidity.  If Easter week is in April like this year that may be your best bet without taking the kids out of school.  If school is not an issue then May, Early June, September, early October would be the best choice if the heat is a real concern.  We have no kids to worry about, and are from Long Island but we are going into NYC for 8 nights starting on August 29th; we are not worrying so much about being sticky, but Hawaii is our favorite vacation spot so we gravitate and don't shy away from the heat.  One of our favorite sayings is that the coldest and most uncomfortable places in Hawaii is indoors, since they usually make it unbearably cold with air-conditioning and we can't wait to get outside in the nice warm natural air.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 14, 2019)

April is also very nice in New York. Weather can be iffy but usually it's pleasant.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2019)

We traded into the Manhatten Club some years back and went in mid September. The weather was nice and I guess the crowds were less is what we were told. It still seemed crowded to me. In the evening we wore light jackets. The one bed unit was nice to have.

But who can tell what the weather will be like on the East Coast anymore. The one thing I did notice in Manhattan was there was plenty of stores in case you forget something. 

Bill


----------



## escanoe (Jan 14, 2019)

I am likely in a similar boat as the OP. We are a family of four with two school age kids looking to make our first timeshare trip to NYC. We have reservations for three nights over Memorial Day Weekend at the Manhattan Club. I booked last fall when a huge points inventory from MC was placed on RCI. In addition to an RCI points property, I also own Hilton Grand Vacations and want to do a trade into West 57th for a 1 BR sometime, but unfortunately those can only be booked from sparse inventory less than 60 days out for me. I expect MC to get harder to book through RCI now that Bluegreen has taken it over.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 14, 2019)

We loved Halloween week.  The whole city is decorated.  It can be cool and once we had big snowstorm.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2019)

easyrider said:


> We traded into the Manhatten Club some years back and went in mid September. The weather was nice and I guess the crowds were less is what we were told. It still seemed crowded to me. In the evening we wore light jackets. The one bed unit was nice to have.
> 
> But who can tell what the weather will be like on the East Coast anymore. The one thing I did notice in Manhattan was there was plenty of stores in case you forget something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 15, 2019)

wackymother said:


> April is also very nice in New York. Weather can be iffy but usually it's pleasant.



"If Easter week is in April like this year that may be your best bet without taking the kids out of school."

Thanks for supporting my statement about Easter recess being an good time with kids.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Memorial day weekend in NYC is one of the best times to go, Fleet week could be fabulous for kids!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 18, 2019)

I like to go in May and October for the least likely weather issues, but it varies.  Sometimes in May, it is 85 degrees and everyone is wearing shorts.  Sometimes it is raining.  In 2018, I was there in March (very cold, 40s and raining), April (nicer but still needed an umbrella, May (not too cold, needed an umbrella), September (nice, needed an umbrella), October (nice, needed an umbrella), and December (low 30s, no umbrella needed, but sooo cold clear and beautiful!).

The key is to bring clothes that you can layer, and an umbrella .


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 18, 2019)

Denise L said:


> I like to go in May and October for the least likely weather issues, but it varies.  Sometimes in May, it is 85 degrees and everyone is wearing shorts.  Sometimes it is raining.  In 2018, I was there in March (very cold, 40s and raining), April (nicer but still needed an umbrella, May (not too cold, needed an umbrella), September (nice, needed an umbrella), October (nice, needed an umbrella), and December (low 30s, no umbrella needed, but sooo cold clear and beautiful!).
> 
> The key is to bring clothes that you can layer, and an umbrella .




Nothing but rain this year in NY. It was unreal. Be prepared to bump umbrellas with everyone else on the sidewalks! LOL!


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 18, 2019)

April through October and sometimes November - the weather is nice.  No heavy coats, scarves, gloves needed.  But want never knows.  Hard to predict what it will be like.  Even now.  We have had weather in the 20s one day and mid 40s the next.  Christmas is beautiful and yes crowded.  It can be freezing/windy or mild.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 18, 2019)

When you can get a unit ... as for weather, flag down a CAB. 

I took my elderly aunt (was 89 then), we drove into the city, parked the car across from the Manhatten Club (no in&out priviledges was WAY cheaper) and took cabs. She LOVED the vibe, the memories it brought back and the change of pace.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jan 21, 2019)

Is it true that MC charges a $600 deposit to stay there on trade?


----------



## Janann (Jan 21, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Is it true that MC charges a $600 deposit to stay there on trade?



Yes.  I just looked up my April 2019 Manhattan Club reservation, and here is what it says:

*Mandatory Fees/Deposit*
Security deposit is 600.00 U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepted. Security Deposit collected at check in.

Service Charge fee is 54.51 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted Per day confirmed on original booking; not per days actually stayed.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jan 22, 2019)

Is it just me or are those fees a bit outrageous


----------



## escanoe (Jan 22, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Is it just me or are those fees a bit outrageous



I am sure a lot of people think they are. That said, it is NYC and their deposits on RCI don’t linger around for long.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 22, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Is it just me or are those fees a bit outrageous



I don't care about the deposit, it could be $6000 since I have plenty of credit line on my credit card, however, they keep the 54.51 resort fee so that is what is outrageous.  As others have said on TUG this resort has a very gray past with the previous management company and high maintenance fees hopefully Bluegreen can cleanup their act.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 4, 2019)

I just got an OGS match for a 1 bedroom first week of June at TMC.  I'm feeling nervous about taking it!  I have a 14 year old son and 8 year old daughter.  I hope the sofa bed isn't miserable.  And RCI says the room has a 3/4 fridge with freezer but it seems reviews are just a mini-fridge?

Ugh, should we take it??  I have a hard time going outside my comfort zones (hawaii, disney, and socal)!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 4, 2019)

JulieAB said:


> I just got an OGS match for a 1 bedroom first week of June at TMC.  I'm feeling nervous about taking it!  I have a 14 year old son and 8 year old daughter.  I hope the sofa bed isn't miserable.  And RCI says the room has a 3/4 fridge with freezer but it seems reviews are just a mini-fridge?
> 
> Ugh, should we take it??  I have a hard time going outside my comfort zones (hawaii, disney, and socal)!



How many of you total, 3?  I've never stayed in a one bedroom there, but I thought that the studio sized unit I had in 2015 was nice, and it had a microwave, sink, and mini-fridge.  I'm sure that the one bedroom is even more roomy.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 4, 2019)

Denise L said:


> How many of you total, 3?  I've never stayed in a one bedroom there, but I thought that the studio sized unit I had in 2015 was nice, and it had a microwave, sink, and mini-fridge.  I'm sure that the one bedroom is even more roomy.


We have 4.  I think the 1 bedroom has 2 bathrooms.


----------



## e.bram (Feb 4, 2019)

ANYTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 4, 2019)

I stayed in a 1bdrm a few years ago with my 3 kids (all in their 20s). We were comfortable enough... and I don't recall complaints about the sofabed. It was nice having 2 bathrooms. We didn't spend a lot of time in the room...it was a long weekend getaway with a full schedule!


----------



## escanoe (Feb 4, 2019)

JulieAB said:


> We have 4.  I think the 1 bedroom has 2 bathrooms.



The way I read room details from the RCI website, it would just have a full bathroom. I agree it is interesting that all rooms are listed as having a "3/4 fridge with freezer" yet the reports are they have mini-fridges. I recently had a 3/4ths fridge in Williamsburg, and I would not mistake it for a mini-fridge.

I am looking forward to our family staying in a one bedroom there Memorial Day weekend.


----------

